# 26" MTB selber zusammen stellen.



## bastiyogi (17. Dezember 2017)

hallo in die Runde , da das woom 4 schon total klein wirkt, und unsere Tochter gern auf was größeres umsteigen möchte ist Papa grad am suchen nach einem passenden leichten Rahmen.
Sie ist jetzt bald 8 und 136 cm mit 63cm Innenbeinlänge

Wollte eigentlich die 24" überspringen und nen kleinen 26" Rahmen nehmen mit 8 oder 10 Kettenschaltung und starren Gabel

was haltet ich von diesem hier https://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart...kali-26/Zyankali-26-Zoll-kleine-Groessen.html

oder kann man auch so was nehmenhttps://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-access-wls-sl-27.5-rahmen-coral-n-grey-687002


----------



## kc85 (17. Dezember 2017)

Einfach mal im Forum umgucken. Mehr oder weniger geeignete Rahmen (Pyro, Vpace, ...) findet man hier bei diversen umgesetzten Projekten.

Wen es wirklich was leichtes werden soll, ist der Poison-Rahmen natürlich deutlich geeigneter als der von Cube. Die Frage ist, welches Gewicht man am Ende anpeilt und wie das Budget aussieht.

Dann kann oder muss man entsprechend gewichten.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (17. Dezember 2017)

Wie ist denn das Einsatzgebiet? Für normale Touren ist der Poison wohl geeignet. Aber für 'nen verpielten Fahrstil und wenn es in's Gelände gehen soll eher nicht. Wieso? Weil das Verhältniss von Reach und Stack eher lang und flach ist, der Lenkwinkel recht steil und die Kettenstreben mit 440 mm  viel zu lang sind... wer denkt sich so 'ne bescheuerte Geometrie aus . Wie sollen die Kid's da das Vorderrad entlasten können? Von der Geo hört sich das deutlich kürzere Cube um einiges entspannter zu fahren an.

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## bastiyogi (17. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Jörg, hier in Mac Pomm ist alles flach bis auf, also es wird eher Alltagsrad zur Schule und durch den Wald, das Cube ist ja eigentlich für 27,5 Bereifung , ob ´man da vielleicht erstmal 26" verbaut und später umsteigt auf 27,5 umbaut?

Gruß Basti


----------



## KIV (18. Dezember 2017)

Einen späteren Umstieg auf 27,5 halte ich nicht für nötig oder überhaupt sinnvoll - außer es steht zufällig bei Euch ein ungenutzter LRS rum. So groß ist der Unterschied nicht, da ist eher schon ein Umbau auf die nächste Rahmengröße sinnvoll.
Notgedrungen habe ich gestern für unseren recht großen 10,5jährigen einen 16"-Rahmen (26" Cube Acid) fertiggestellt. Als Alltagsrad ist das okay, aber der 14"er wäre fürs Gelände immer noch passender Gewesen.
Hier der Aufbaufaden: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cub...t-zucker-in-26-gestohlen-am-8-12-2017.792383/

Natürlich kannst Du auch nen 27.5er Rahmen mit der passenden Gabel kombinieren und 26er Räder verbauen. Das mag allgemein beim Wiederverkauf etwas besser gehen, aber gerade hier im Kinderforum wird 26" immer eine gefragte Größe bleiben. Aktuell gibt's da durchaus Schnäppchen zu machen, gebraucht und auch neu.

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!
Stefan

PS: Hier hatte ich damals unser Rahmenset mit nem zweiten Rahmen "zum Reinwachsen" gekauft. Eine für beide Rahmen passende Fox Float hat er mir sehr günstig mit verkauft, einfach mal telefonisch nachfragen. https://schlierseer-bikeparts.de/hardtail.htm


----------



## Roelof (18. Dezember 2017)

Schnegge schrieb:


> ... wer denkt sich so 'ne bescheuerte Geometrie aus ...


Sehe ich anders. Länge läuft - und das deutlich ruhiger, als kurze Hinterbauten. 

Dein Argument hören wir hier öfters, ich für meinen Teil bin da konservativer und finde - je länger desto besser - und würde den Rahmen genau aus dem Grund favorisieren, wenn beide etwa gleich schwer sind.


----------



## KIV (18. Dezember 2017)

Irgendwie habt Ihr da beide recht, bei Kinderrädern gehen die Meinungen da absolut auseinander. Für unseren Einsatzbereich im Alltags- und Geländeeinsatz hat das Cube Acid sehr gut gepasst.
Auf dem Bild ist der Fahrer gerade 9 und das Rad rd. 2 Monate im Einsatz.




Läuft (und springt auch...)


----------



## bastiyogi (18. Dezember 2017)

habe heute mit Poison telefoniert, es ist wohl auch möglich den  Zyankali Rahmen mit Felgenbremsenaufnahme zu bekommen, wollte keine Scheibenbremse 
als Kostenfaktor, na mal schauen wie das Angebot morgen aussieht.
benutzt zufällig jemand Mechanische Scheibenbremsen am Jugendrad ? ( Bremskraft vs. Handkraft  )

MfG Basti


----------



## KIV (18. Dezember 2017)

Was spricht denn für 'mechanische Scheibenbremsen'..?
Wir fahren aktuell auch wieder die hydraulische Deore, die tuts schon echt gut. Kostenpunkt 89,- vorne/hinten und dazu noch Scheiben für knapp 20€ das Paar...


----------



## bastiyogi (18. Dezember 2017)

Gute Frage, wahrscheinlich  spricht nichts dagegen , muss es mir einfach nochmal überlegen.

denke halt V Brakes sind für unseren Zweck ausreichend , leichter und kosten weniger


----------



## Schnegge (19. Dezember 2017)

Roelof schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Länge läuft - und das deutlich ruhiger, als kurze Hinterbauten.



Deswegen frage ich ja nach dem Einsatzgebiet. Dennoch halte ich die Kombi von Lenkwinkel und Hinterbau für übertrieben bei einem 26er.
Die Kleine ist 1.36. Was soll sie mit so einem langen Schiff?  Bei dem genannten Einsatz geht aber letzendlich beides. Wobei ich nach wie vor der Meinung bin, dass das cube deutlich entspannter zu fahren ist. Und 26 Zoll sollte bei einer kurzen Kurbel in dem Rahmen auch kein Problem sein.
Bei den Bremsen bin ich froh, dass meine Jungs beide mitlerweile mit Scheiben unterwegs sind. Die brauchen deutlich weniger Zuwendung als V-brakes.

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DahlemerHamba (21. Dezember 2017)

Denke auch an die Überstandshöhe. Bei 27.5er Laufrädern wird die Beinlänge nicht ausreichen und ein falsches "Absteigen" vom Sattel tut richtig weh. 

Wenn Du ein individuelles Rad aufbauen willst und den einen oder anderen Sonderweg nicht scheust, ist folgender Thread interessant. Mein Junior fährt das Mosso mit Begeisterung!
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/26er-13-mosso-planung-und-aufbau.822055/


----------



## bastiyogi (22. Dezember 2017)

Ja da gebe ich dir Recht, haben uns heut noch ein Merida Juliet 13.5" angeschaut, allerdings auch mit 27.5" Laufrädern. Der Rshmen an sich war schon schön und mit 26" Rädern sicher auch gut fahrbar


----------



## bastiyogi (22. Dezember 2017)

hab gerade noch das hier gefunden http://wospbike.de/de/mtb-26/3693-frame-f-amelia-mtb-26-lady-blue-grey-s-14-5--8592627093319.html  hat da schon jemand Erfahrung mit gemacht?


----------



## kc85 (22. Dezember 2017)

Mich würde der letzte Satz im Angebot etwas irritieren: NOT milled head set rims and disc brakes threads. Klingt nach u.U. nötiger Restarbeit.

Warum nicht noch ein paar Euro drauflegen und z.B. einen wirklich leichten Pyro-Rahmen als Basis nehmen?

kc85


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. Dezember 2017)

Also ich habe jetzt für meinen 12jährigen Neffen einen Drössiger-Rahmen (27,5er) in 14Zoll mit 26 Zoll-Laufrädern aufgebaut. 
Der Rahmen baut richtig flach, und wenn der Knirps weiter so in die Länge schießt, nehmen wir einfach nen größeren Rahmen, oder auch zusätzlich 27,5er Laufräder.
Bild hänge ich mal ran.


----------



## bastiyogi (25. Dezember 2017)

Auch nicht schlecht, wir haben uns jetzt für den Cube Rahmen in 13.5" entschieden. Wollte dazu diese Gabel verbauen https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=50_44_280&products_id=17017
Hat zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit den Produkten von CNC?

Frohes Fest, wünscht Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. Dezember 2017)

Du willst ne 29 Zoll Starrgabel in einen so kleinen Rahmen bauen? 

Findet sich denn im Gebrauchtmarkt keine günstige Federgabel?


----------



## KIV (25. Dezember 2017)

Ist vermutlich kein Eigenbau, der Name des Shops ist ja auf den des Betreibers zurückzuführen, nicht auf die Frästechnik... 
Bzgl Stabilität hab ich keine Bedenken und aus Alu sollte sie auch recht leicht sein. Hast Du anhand der Rahmengeo geprüft, ob die Bauhöhe passt..? 29" kann ziemlich hoch sein, muss aber nicht... Etwas mehr Vorlauf und ein flacherer Lenkwinkel ist bei Eurem Einsatzzweck nicht unbedingt dramatisch. Nur Spacer musste dann weglassen und vllt einen Vorbau mit negativer Steigung montieren, damit die Front nicht zu hoch kommt.


----------



## KIV (25. Dezember 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Du willst ne 29 Zoll Starrgabel in einen so kleinen Rahmen bauen?
> 
> Findet sich denn im Gebrauchtmarkt keine günstige Federgabel?


Hab ich auch erst gedacht, aber die EBH der Gabel ist echt niedrig, zB 2cm niedriger als die von dieser 26er Rockshox: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/rock-shox-recon-silver-tk-26-solo-air-100-658922


----------



## bastiyogi (25. Dezember 2017)

Hatte extra nach der Höhe der Federgabel vom Cube Komplettrad geschaut die war mit 475mm Einbauhöhe beschrieben so sollte es mit 470mm was werden. Dachte mir die Gabel wäre vom Gewicht her eine Alternative zur Mosso M3 da diese ja auch schwerer geworden sein sollen und die Angaben nicht mehr so stimmen sollen.
Gruß, Basti


----------



## MrBrightside (25. Dezember 2017)

bastiyogi schrieb:


> Hatte extra nach der Höhe der Federgabel vom Cube Komplettrad geschaut die war mit 475mm Einbauhöhe beschrieben so sollte es mit 470mm was werden. Dachte mir die Gabel wäre vom Gewicht her eine Alternative zur Mosso M3 da diese ja auch schwerer geworden sein sollen und die Angaben nicht mehr so stimmen sollen.
> Gruß, Basti


Die Gabel hat einen Sag von ca. 20%. 
Bei 100mm Federweg sind das ungefähr 2cm, die sie unter dem Fahrergewicht eintaucht.
Die solltest mindestens bei der Starrgabel abziehen für ungefähr die selbe Fahrhöhe wie mit Federgabel.
D.H.455mm Einbaulänge oder sogar ein bisschen weniger weil starr ja nicht mehr federt.


----------



## bastiyogi (26. Dezember 2017)

ok, als das wäre nicht das Problem die Gabel gibt es auch in 450mm Höhe.
Na mal schauen wenn der Rahmen hier ist. Suche noch relativ leichte Laufräder in 26" mit Nabendynamo .
aber wenn es halbwegs leicht werden soll lande ich immer schnell über 220 € oder mehr
Falls jemand was übrig hat kann er sich gern melden ( für Scheibenbremse )

MfG Basti


----------



## bastiyogi (30. Dezember 2017)

So heut ist der Rahmen angekommen und noch ein paar weitere Kleinigkeiten. Hab gleich mal nach gewogen alles soweit ok bis auf Sattelstütze 140g lt. Hersteller / gewogen160g und der Rahmen laut Bike-Discount in 13,5"  1850g , gewogen 1940gnaja.


----------



## KIV (30. Dezember 2017)

Naja, ob die Museumswaage so genau ist..?! 

Zeig doch mal ein Bild vom Rahmen.


----------



## bastiyogi (30. Dezember 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Naja, ob die Museumswaage so genau ist..?!
> 
> Zeig doch mal ein Bild vom Rahmen.


 das war auch mein erster Gedanke, aber das Testgewicht mit 1kg zeigt sie +- 5g an.

werde mal Dienstag die digitale nehmen, war grad nicht zur Hand.


----------



## MS1980 (1. Januar 2018)

welcher Rahmen ist das jetzt und was wiegt das gute Stück?
ist nen WLS oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastiyogi (1. Januar 2018)

ja Cube Access WLS Race in 13,5" laut Hersteller 1860g muss morgen erst mal mit der Digi Waage nachwiegen.

MfG Basti


----------



## MS1980 (1. Januar 2018)

Oha ... Gewicht ist ziemlich hoch ...


----------



## bastiyogi (1. Januar 2018)

Bin mir noch nicht schlüssig was ich mit der Gabel mache Mosso M3 in schwarz oder weiß passt irgendwie nicht von Farbkoncept.

http://image.xout.cn/forum/day_121017/121017195566dc664bdd119b0d.jpg oder doch ????


----------



## MS1980 (1. Januar 2018)

schwarz und weiß ist halt standart ... Farbe !!!


----------



## bastiyogi (2. Januar 2018)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Oha ... Gewicht ist ziemlich hoch ...


so heute nochmal nach gewogen :-( naja gleich mal bei Bike-Discount angefragt ob es Hersteller Angaben sind


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2018)

schade das er doch so schwer ist ...


----------



## bastiyogi (2. Januar 2018)

MS1980 schrieb:


> schade das er doch so schwer ist ...


na mal schauen , laut meiner Rechnung bin ich mit allen trotzdem bei knapp unter 10kg , finde ich für voll ausgestattet
mit Beleuchtung, Schutzblech und Gepäcktr. voll ok.


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2018)

na denn bin ich mal gespannt ... 

in welche Ecke von Mc Pom radelt ihr denn? 

war früher viel in der Rostocker Gegend (Doberan bis Kühlungsborn) oder Darß und auch mal Usedom beim Kumpel ...


----------



## Ahija (2. Januar 2018)

Ihr wollt mich doch verarschen oder? Wegen 58g beim Rahmen so ein Geschiss veranstalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2018)

es geht nicht um die 58gr ... sondern darum, das der Rahmen in der kleinen Rahmenhöhe 13,5zoll so schwer ist ...


----------



## bastiyogi (2. Januar 2018)

MS1980 schrieb:


> es geht nicht um die 58gr ... sondern darum, das der Rahmen in der kleinen Rahmenhöhe 13,5zoll so schwer ist ...


Genau, es geht darum das er halt für 13.5" relativ schwer ist und die Gewichtsangaben nicht wirklich stimmen auf der Seite. ☺


----------



## kc85 (3. Januar 2018)

Ups, selbst für Cube-Verhältnisse ganz schön fett. Und wenn noch nicht mal die Angabe im Shop stimmt, ist das wirklich echt ärgerlich, weil unnötig.

Aber wenn das angepeilte Gesamtgewicht nicht in Gefahr ist - wen juckts?

kc85


----------



## MrBrightside (3. Januar 2018)

Also bei BC steht 1820g.
1918g sind es. Fast 100g.


----------



## bastiyogi (3. Januar 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Also bei BC steht 1820g.
> 1918g sind es. Fast 100g.


Das ist wohl noch wieder ein anderer Rahmen , ich hab den Access Race und der mit 1820g ist der Access SL ( superlight) ist jetzt auch egal. Hoffe die restliche. Teile trudeln die Woche noch ein Stans Notube Alpin Felgen ect.


----------



## MrBrightside (3. Januar 2018)

Ok. Die 60g mehr sind aber in einem Bereich, der schon noch akzeptabel ist von der Abweichung aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (3. Januar 2018)

Sorry, ich dachte hier ist das Kinderbikes Unterforum. Nicht der Weightweenie Bereich.

100g.. Kinder Kinder.. da wird der Bock auch gleich richtig fett von!


----------



## MS1980 (3. Januar 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Sorry, ich dachte hier ist das Kinderbikes Unterforum. Nicht der Weightweenie Bereich.



da hast du natürlich recht ...


----------



## bastiyogi (3. Januar 2018)

MS1980 schrieb:


> da hast du natürlich recht ...


So und jetzt beruhigen wir uns alle wieder


----------



## Linipupini (3. Januar 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> 100g.. Kinder Kinder.. da wird der Bock auch gleich richtig fett von


Ne mein lieber, aber da fängt das Erbsenzählen an, kannst ja mal bei fast jedem Bauteil 80-100gr. runterrechnen dann siehst du wo du am Ende landest!


----------



## KIV (3. Januar 2018)

Das Problem liegt doch nicht in den 60-100g Mehrgewicht, sondern dem wirklich erstaunlich hohen Basis-Gewicht.
Das liegt halt daran, dass für die Rahmen in allen Größen die gleichen Rohre, Verstärkungen, Anlötteile etc. verwendet werden. (Ein bisschen mehr Rohrlänge macht den Rahmen nicht viel fetter.)
Verglichen mit beispielsweise den 1300g vom Pyrobikes X13-Rahmen sind das eben rd. 50% Mehrgewicht...


----------



## MrBrightside (3. Januar 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt doch nicht in den 60-100g Mehrgewicht, sondern dem wirklich erstaunlich hohen Basis-Gewicht.
> Das liegt halt daran, dass für die Rahmen in allen Größen die gleichen Rohre, Verstärkungen, Anlötteile etc. verwendet werden. (Ein bisschen mehr Rohrlänge macht den Rahmen nicht viel fetter.)
> Verglichen mit beispielsweise den 1300g vom Pyrobikes X13-Rahmen sind das eben rd. 50% Mehrgewicht...


Wenn das Gewicht wichtig ist, sollte man halt keinen Billig-Rahmen von Cube kaufen für 90€.

Leichtbau bei Kindern sammelt bestimmt schöne Dellen, wenn die Wandstärken dünner werden


----------



## KIV (3. Januar 2018)

Ich denke nicht, dass die Wandstärken so unterschiedlich sind, die Rohrdurchmesser und Gussets sind eher das Problem. Ein 40kg-Fahrer braucht keine 'Oversized-Rohre' und Verstärkungen, die beim identisch gebauten Rahmen in Gr. L für 90kg-Piloten vllt notwendig sind.
Nicht statistisch signifikant, aber: Unser 24er Kaniabike ist ordentlich rangenommen worden, hat aber keine einzige Delle.


----------



## Ahija (3. Januar 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt doch nicht in den 60-100g Mehrgewicht, sondern dem wirklich erstaunlich hohen Basis-Gewicht.



Das ist eine Aussage, hinter der ich den Sinn auch erkennen und verstehen kann. Aber ob nun das Gewicht auf einer Händlerseite +/- 100g von dem abweicht, was dann an der eigenen Küchenwaage angezeigt wird.. puh. Das ist mir dann ehrlich gesagt zu kleinkariert.


----------



## Y_G (3. Januar 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> 100g.. Kinder Kinder.. da wird der Bock auch gleich richtig fett von!



ich mache mir Gedanken um 5g am Teil  100g mehr am Teil ist schon kurz vorm Herzstillstand


----------



## Ahija (3. Januar 2018)

Grammgespare verstehe ich an der krassen Carbon XC Feile für die Eisdiele (und auch nur da mit zwei Augen zudrücken), aber bei einem Kinderrad?
Die ersten 5g werden da schon beim ersten Ausflug mit den Freunden von alleine gespart, wenn das Rad hingeworfen und zu XYZ gerannt wird. Dann hat man einen schönen Kratzer im Ausfallende (Beispiel) und spart sich dort den Lack..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (3. Januar 2018)

Leichtbau ist eine _Philosophie_ über deren Sinn und Unsinn nicht diskutiert wird! 
Wenn man erst einmal damit angefangen hat, dann kommt man da nicht mehr von weg...


----------



## bastiyogi (3. Januar 2018)

Y_G schrieb:


> Leichtbau ist eine _Philosophie_ über deren Sinn und Unsinn nicht diskutiert wird!
> Wenn man erst einmal damit angefangen hat, dann kommt man da nicht mehr von weg...



Ich sag doch: " egal jetzt, ist halt so wie es ist. Fertig." Ich diskutier darüber jetzt auch nicht weiter. 
So ab in den Keller


----------



## Ahija (3. Januar 2018)

Jeder glaubt halt an irgendwas.. wenn es am Berg (oder im Leben, Beruf, Arbeit..) hilft, seis drum.


----------



## bastiyogi (4. Januar 2018)

kann mir jemand erklären wieso ich in jedem Speichen Rechner auf unterschiedliche Werte bei Hinterrad komme.
Bzw. wer kann mir genau sagen ( aus Erfahrung und Wissen ) welche Länge ich benötige?

Nabe HR Novatec D772SB 32 Loch 135mm  LK linke Seite 58mm/ LK rechte Seite (Zahnkranz ) 49mm
Felge Notubes Alpin 26" ERD 540mm 32Loch  FTF 56,4mm

MfG Basti


----------



## Linipupini (4. Januar 2018)

bastiyogi schrieb:


> kann mir jemand erklären wieso ich in jedem Speichen Rechner auf unterschiedliche Werte bei Hinterrad komme.
> Bzw. wer kann mir genau sagen ( aus Erfahrung und Wissen ) welche Länge ich benötige?
> 
> Nabe HR Novatec D772SB 32 Loch 135mm  LK linke Seite 58mm/ LK rechte Seite (Zahnkranz ) 49mm
> ...


Das kann @Roelof bestimmt


----------



## bastiyogi (5. Januar 2018)

leider noch nicht viel neues, hier Teile trudeln erst langsam hier ein,
Notubes ZTR Alpin 26"
Sapim Laser Speichen /
Novatec Nabe HA

Tretlager bin ich noch am suchen, und die Schaltung bereitet mir noch Kopfzerbrechen

die einfache Sram X4 die Sie schon vom Woom kennt oder doch die Sram X0 hier aus dem Marktplatz

oder die  neue Shimano RD-M6000 GS 1x10  ?????


----------



## KIV (6. Januar 2018)

Ich habe kürzlich diese 4-kant Kurbel in 160mm mit 32 NW-Kettenblatt und nem 11-fach SLX 'Upgrade-Kit' 11-46 verbaut. Letzteres gibt's bei Bike-components oder -discount für 155€, Paketpreis für Trigger, Kassette, Schaltwerk und Kette.


----------



## bastiyogi (6. Januar 2018)

Die Kurbel habe ich auch schon am Zweitrad was Sie bei Oma fährt verbaut. Na mal sehen wann die bestellte aus Italien kommt. Der SLX ist keine schlechte Idee zu dem Preis. Gabel ist heut an gekommen von CNC, sieht ganz passabel aus.


----------



## bastiyogi (14. Januar 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Ich habe kürzlich diese 4-kant Kurbel in 160mm mit 32 NW-Kettenblatt und nem 11-fach SLX 'Upgrade-Kit' 11-46 verbaut. Letzteres gibt's bei Bike-components oder -discount für 155€, Paketpreis für Trigger, Kassette, Schaltwerk und Kette.


 so endlich mal wieder dazu gekommen ein bisschen weiter zu bauen, Räder eingespeicht ,Gabel montiert , Bremsen mal angehalten.. ect,
mal ein paar Fotos , Akku war leider schon soweit runter ging nur ohne Blitz im Flur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastiyogi (14. Januar 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Ich habe kürzlich diese 4-kant Kurbel in 160mm mit 32 NW-Kettenblatt und nem 11-fach SLX 'Upgrade-Kit' 11-46 verbaut. Letzteres gibt's bei Bike-components oder -discount für 155€, Paketpreis für Trigger, Kassette, Schaltwerk und Kette.


Haben uns jetzt auch für die von dir vorgeschlagene SLX entschieden. Macht nen vernünftigen Eindruck. Kurbel wird dann jetzt doch eine Kania in 145mm.
Die bestellte 5x110 aus Italien war nicht so der Burner vom Gewicht her.


----------



## bastiyogi (16. Januar 2018)

kann mich an dem Anblick des riesigen Platzangebots zwischen Reifen und Gabel nicht gewöhnen 
MfG Basti


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Januar 2018)

Hm... an den Rahmen mit 26'' Rädern aufzubauen habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Meine Frau hat den auch in XS und ich habe 27.5 verbaut. Bin aber am Überlegen, doch 26'' Räder einzuspeichen. Sie ist nur 1.48cm groß. 

Ich habe vorn die Reba RL drin, welche für eine 100mm Federgabel schon schön leicht ist. Sie ist aber für 27.5''. Wenn ich jetzt beide Räder auf 26'' umbaue, macht das von der Geometrie nix oder? Nur das Rad kommt dann weiter nach unten.


----------



## bastiyogi (16. Januar 2018)

richtig sollte nur die 1,5" Zoll tiefer sein , muss mal schauen aber Platz unter den Pedalen sollt noch ausreichen.

MfG Basti


----------



## giant_r (16. Januar 2018)

es ist nur 0,75” tiefer, da vom  zentrum gezählt wird. 1,5” ist die differenz in den durchmessern.


----------



## bastiyogi (16. Januar 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> es ist nur 0,75” tiefer, da vom  zentrum gezählt wird. 1,5” ist die differenz in den durchmessern.


Da hast du natürlich recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Januar 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> es ist nur 0,75” tiefer, da vom  zentrum gezählt wird. 1,5” ist die differenz in den durchmessern.


Hm... wegen 2cm weiß ich nicht, ob ich den Aufwand betreiben möchte, könnte aber schon einiges bringen. Die Kurbel ist kurz genug denke ich.


----------



## giant_r (17. Januar 2018)

na 2 cm mehr ueberstandshoehe  sind schon nicht so schlecht, wenn es ansonsten knapp hergeht. wichtig wäre für mich aber auch die laenge des oberrohrs.


----------



## bastiyogi (19. Januar 2018)

So wieder etwas weiter gekommen, Hinterrad ist fertig. Aber das Kettenblatt fehlt noch damit ich die Achslänge des Tretlagers bestimmen kann.
MfG Basti


----------



## MS1980 (19. Januar 2018)

das schaut schon gut aus ...


----------



## bastiyogi (19. Januar 2018)

Danke, ja so nach und nach wird es langsam.
 Heute noch Clite Schutzbleche bestellt damit es halbwegs sauber bleibt
MfG Basti


----------



## Leuchtentrager (19. Januar 2018)

.​


----------



## kukuk3000 (20. Januar 2018)

Sehr gut das ich dieses Thema gefunden habe, habe die gleichen Rahmen im Auge https://www.bike-discount.de/de/mtb-rahmen/rahmengroesse-13,5"  und auch die Idee diese mit 26 aufzubauen da so was noch herumliegt.
Da die Rahmen ja ein Pressfit Innenlager haben (Pressfit 92mm), ich bin nicht so begeistert, fallen ja die 4 Kant Innelager raus sonst wäre dass hier ganz ne interessante Sache geworden http://www.radplan-delta.de/antriebe/antriebe.html#eco weil es halt die Sugino Kurbeln auch in 152.5 gibt. Deshalb wird es dann wohl neu die NX in 155 Länge werden https://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/products/nx-1x-x-sync-kurbel#sm.00012zcws0yl8egszyd18lcu2s3zk oder die 140 Kurbel von Kania https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer...otor-bcd-104-einfach/143?number=rotor160&c=42 .
Dann hatte ich nur noch das Thema Gabel offen aber dank dem Tip hier mit CNC sollte das jetzt auch gelöst sein https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=50_44_280&products_id=17017

und wer gar nicht selber bauen möchte für den gibt es hier bei crc noch 27.5 Kompletträder in klein die als Ausgangsbasis dienen können http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...ardtail-mountainbike-deore-2017/rp-prod146559 / http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...tainbike-deore-1-x-10-fach-2018/rp-prod159776

PS: Habe erst jetzt gesehen dass bei den Cube Rahmen die SL Modelle Tapered und Pressfit haben und die Race BSA und 1 1/8 Stuerrohr haben


----------



## bastiyogi (20. Januar 2018)

kukuk3000 schrieb:


> Da die Rahmen ja ein Pressfit Innenlager haben (Pressfit 92mm), ich bin nicht so begeistert, fallen ja die 4 Kant Innelager raus sonst wäre dass hier ganz ne interessante Sache geworden


Nur die Cube Access SL haben Pressfit, unser Access Race hat normal BSA Gewinde in 73mm Breite.
MfG Basti


----------



## kukuk3000 (21. Januar 2018)

@basti weisst du schon welches Innenlager du nehmen wirst also von der Länge her 
Bei mir wird wohl mit dem Rahmen zusammen ein Shimano BB-UN55 Innenlager Vierkant 73/xx (XX = Hoffe Ich kann mich deiner Entscheidung anschließen   )


----------



## bastiyogi (21. Januar 2018)

Ich warte ja noch auf mein Kettenblatt, aber hatte vor ein Token Carbon Lager mit 122mm Achse. Schauen wir mal, 
MfG Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastiyogi (25. Januar 2018)

So Lager ist drin, bisschen knapp oder?


----------



## kc85 (25. Januar 2018)

Kann man ohne Bild schlecht sagen. 

kc85


----------



## bastiyogi (25. Januar 2018)

Hm wo ist das Bild geblieben? ach hier, das ist jetzt ein Con-tec 122,5mm


----------



## kukuk3000 (25. Januar 2018)

hast du jetzt das Token Carbon Lager mit 73/122mm Achse, wie weiter vorne mal erwähnt, montiert oder doch ein anderes?
Wenn da Bild nicht täuscht dürfte das Kettenblatt kein bisschen größer sein. Wie viele Zähne hat es denn eigentlich?


----------



## bastiyogi (25. Januar 2018)

nee eben nicht das Token scheint im Moment verschollen auf dem Weg von Taiwan, ist jetzt ein Con-tec 73/122,5mm.

Ist ein 32Z Blatt, Kurbel von Kania 145mm


----------



## bastiyogi (26. Januar 2018)

Probier hier schon eine Ewigkeit die Schaltung einzustellen, schaut euch mal das Bild an, die Führung des Bowdenzugs. Es schafft das große Kettenblatt hinten nicht . ist eine SLX 11fach einfach mit 11-42 Kassette.


----------



## bastiyogi (27. Januar 2018)

Ist es möglich das die Schaltung mit dem Schaltauge was schon am Rahmen war nicht harmoniert?

Rahmen ist ein Cube Access WLS

MfG Basti


----------



## marcel_wob (27. Januar 2018)

genau das. 

Bei dem Ausfallende musst du am Schaltwerk das letzte Gelenk abbauen. Dann passt das auch


----------



## bastiyogi (27. Januar 2018)

Meinst das hier? Wo kann man sowas nachlesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (27. Januar 2018)

Sicher, dass man da was umbauen muss..?
Das Schaltwerk hab ich jetzt auch schon zweimal verbaut.
Ich meine, dass Du evtl nur das Alu-Stück waagerecht nach hinten (anstatt senkrecht nach vorne) hättest montieren müssen.
Zumindest hat es bei mir so geklappt...

Edith hat den Fred hier gefunden. Vllt kannste das doch wegmachen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/montage-shimano-schaltwerk-direct-mount.825463/


----------



## bastiyogi (27. Januar 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Sicher, dass man da was umbauen muss..?
> Das Schaltwerk hab ich jetzt auch schon zweimal verbaut.
> Ich meine, dass Du evtl nur das Alu-Stück waagerecht nach hinten (anstatt senkrecht nach vorne) hättest montieren müssen.
> Zumindest hat es bei mir so geklappt...
> ...


@KIV was meinst du jetzt genau?


----------



## KIV (27. Januar 2018)

Achso, nee... Bei dem Schaltauge muss das Teil wohl weg. 
Ich dachte, Du hättest ein "normales" Schaltauge und da evtl. die Abstützung vom Schaltwerk vor die "Nase" vom Schaltauge montiert, anstatt dahinter.


----------



## MrBrightside (27. Januar 2018)

Nennt sich Directmount-Schaltwerk, falls du weitersuchen willst.


----------



## bastiyogi (27. Januar 2018)

wieder etwas schlauer


----------



## mohiva (28. Januar 2018)

@bastiyogi Hast du auch die Kania Kurbel ohne Kettenblatt genommen? Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem wie @kukuk3000 . Ich habe einen Cube 14 Zoll Rahmen und eine Kania Kurbel ohne fest integriertes Kettenblatt. Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher welche Achslänge ich beim Innenlager nehmen soll? Als Antrieb nutze ich auch 1x11 mit einem 30er Kettenblatt. Hast du mal ausgerechnet ob die Kettenlinie bei dir so stimmt? 

@bastiyogi Könntest du mir einen Gefallen tun und mal den Abstand zwischen äußerem Kettenblatt-Rand und Kurbel messen. So wie hier:


 
Bei mir sind das 9mm.

Beste Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastiyogi (28. Januar 2018)

mohiva schrieb:


> @bastiyogi Hast du auch die Kania Kurbel ohne Kettenblatt genommen? Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem wie @kukuk3000 . Ich habe einen Cube 14 Zoll Rahmen und eine Kania Kurbel ohne fest integriertes Kettenblatt. Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher welche Achslänge ich beim Innenlager nehmen soll? Als Antrieb nutze ich auch 1x11 mit einem 30er Kettenblatt. Hast du mal ausgerechnet ob die Kettenlinie bei dir so stimmt?
> 
> @bastiyogi Könntest du mir einen Gefallen tun und mal den Abstand zwischen äußerem Kettenblatt-Rand und Kurbel messen. So wie hier:
> Anhang anzeigen 690633
> ...



Hallo Christian, kann ich morgen gern mal messen, kann dir schon soviel sagen das es jetzt mit 122.5mm Achse  und 32 Kettenblatt
noch ca. 2mm Platz zwischen Kettenblatt und hinterer Strebe sind ( siehe Foto )





MfG Basti


----------



## bastiyogi (30. Januar 2018)

Die Schutzbleche von Curana  lassen weiter auf sich warten, da ja vorn durch die 26" Laufräder sehr vier Platz zwischen Reifen und Gabelkopf ist werden ich hier eine Fender Flute einbauen an der dann Schutzblech und auch Scheinwerfer befestigt werden http://doublecoating.nl/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/DSC_0523-1.jpg 
über die Verlegung des Rücklichtkabels bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, entweder parallel zur Bremsleitung außen am Rahmen oder soll ich es in den Rahmen legen? eine Öffnung für die Schaltungszug ist ja noch vorhanden müsste nur aufgebohrt werden.


----------



## bastiyogi (31. Januar 2018)

Heut mal die Beleuchtung weiter komplettiert, und Züge noch mal anders verlegt. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Schutzbleche.
Hab das Rad mal an die Jägerwaage eines Kumpels gehängt 10.56 kg mit Schutzblechen dann 11kg, keine Rekord aber für ein voll ausgestattetes Rad nicht verkehrt.


----------



## KIV (1. Februar 2018)

Das Gewicht ist wirklich okay.
Der Gepäckträger ist aber irgendwie schief und hinten auch ziemlich hoch. Vielleicht kannst Du die Streben mit einer Schelle am Sattelrohr befestigen und dadurch den Gepäckträger in die Waagerechte bringen.
Die Zugverlegung vorne wirkt auch etwas komisch, kannst Du da mal ein Foto von vorne-oben machen? Vielleicht ist es auch nur die Perspektive.
Hast Du die Räder selbst eingespeicht? Das Vorderrad sieht oberhalb vom Ventil etwas seltsam aus, ebenso das Hinterrad bei ca. 8Uhr-Stellung. Aber auch dabei mag die Perspektive täuschen.


----------



## bastiyogi (1. Februar 2018)

Hallo @KIV , ich warte noch auf die längeren Streben für den Gepäckträger , die jetzt verbauten sind wirklich auf dem letzten Millimeter geklemmt. Felgen habe ich selber eingespeicht, und im Radladen um die Ecke zentrieren lassen.
Bilder von der Zugführung mach ich heut Abend mal.
Auf dem Bild sieht es in der Tat etwas komisch aus


----------



## Linipupini (1. Februar 2018)

An dem Rahmen sind doch innenliegende Zugführungen, warum hast du denn nicht den Schaltzug und li. den Bremszug innenverlegt?


----------



## bastiyogi (1. Februar 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> An dem Rahmen sind doch innenliegende Zugführungen, warum hast du denn nicht den Schaltzug und li. den Bremszug innenverlegt?



ist ja kein Bremszug sondern eine Leitung, hatte auch erst überlegt das Loch im Rahmen aufzubohren.

Kann ist ja immer noch nachholen.


----------



## bastiyogi (1. Februar 2018)

@Linipupini  meinst du es macht dem Rahmen was aus wenn ich das Loch für die Bowdenzugaufnahme auf 3mm aufbohre und das Lichtkabel dort durch führe.? ich denke nicht oder ?
MfG Basti


----------



## KIV (1. Februar 2018)

Nee, macht nix.


----------



## bastiyogi (2. Februar 2018)

Hier mal die Züge, hängt noch an der Decke , weiß nicht ob ich die Bremsleitung noch tausche.recht gegen links


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (2. Februar 2018)

Ganz hübsch geworden das Bike.
Sei mir nicht böse, der Gepäckträger sieht aus wie ein Geschwür was da hinten dran hängt.
Das geht gar nicht, sieht voll undymamisch aus, Der Sattel wirkt für das Großrad total winzig.


----------



## MrBrightside (2. Februar 2018)

Wenn da noch Schutzbleche hinkommen sieht's auch wieder anders aus.


----------



## bastiyogi (2. Februar 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Ganz hübsch geworden das Bike.
> Sei mir nicht böse, der Gepäckträger sieht aus wie ein Geschwür was da hinten dran hängt.
> Das geht gar nicht, sieht voll undymamisch aus, Der Sattel wirkt für das Großrad total winzig.



Bin keinem Böse, kann mit Kritik leben.
Mir fehlen noch die längeren Streben dann steht er auch gerade und kommt weiten noch hinten, sieht vielleicht auch durch das Gummiband etwas wuchtig aus.
Sattel bin ich ganz deiner Meinung, sieht voll winzig aus, wird noch geändert. Was nur noch nicht was, der Spider Sattel gefällt ihr nicht


----------



## MrBrightside (2. Februar 2018)

Ich würd auch einen Sattel mit Streben nehmen. Pivotal find ich unergonomisch.


----------



## bastiyogi (2. Februar 2018)

Irgendwelche Vorschläge was den Sattel angeht? Schwarz oder was mit blau soll es halt sein.
MfG Basti


----------



## MrBrightside (2. Februar 2018)

bastiyogi schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Vorschläge was den Sattel angeht? Schwarz oder was mit blau soll es halt sein.
> MfG Basti


Propain Kindersattel:
https://www.propain-bikes.com/Artikeldetail?StuffID=487155a2-1c28-47a8-a999-ca59998e1297


----------



## kukuk3000 (2. Februar 2018)

cool du bist fertig und ich kann seit gestern meinen Rahmen abholen, wird wohl morgen der Fall sein. Und dann kann es auch langsam bei mir losgehen.


----------



## bastiyogi (2. Februar 2018)

kukuk3000 schrieb:


> cool du bist fertig und ich kann seit gestern meinen Rahmen abholen, wird wohl morgen der Fall sein. Und dann kann es auch langsam bei mir losgehen.


Fertig noch nicht ganz , Schutzbleche und ein bisschen Kleinkram noch. Aber nächste Woche wird es fertig. Und dann ist wieder Motorrad schrauben angesagt.


----------



## KIV (2. Februar 2018)

bastiyogi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 692477 Anhang anzeigen 692074 Anhang anzeigen 692073 Anhang anzeigen 692073 Anhang anzeigen 692074 Anhang anzeigen 692477 Hier mal die Züge, hängt noch an der Decke , weiß nicht ob ich die Bremsleitung noch tausche.recht gegen links
> Anhang anzeigen 692074 Anhang anzeigen 692073


Ich weiß nicht, ob der Schaltzug wirklich so gelegt werden sollte. Ist im Rahmen eine Röhre, oder kannst Du auch auf die andere Seite und von dort kreuzen? Die Schlaufe sieht für mich total seltsam aus. 
Kannst Du mit der Bremsleitung vorne vllt auch an der Innen-/Rückseite der Gabel runter?
Und der Gepäckträger ist echt verdammt hoch und noch längere Streben wirken vermutlich noch seltsamer. Evtl ein anderes Modell..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (3. Februar 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Und der Gepäckträger ist echt verdammt hoch und noch längere Streben wirken vermutlich noch seltsamer. Evtl ein anderes Modell..?


Oder ganz weglassen, der passt einfach gar nicht dazu! Wozu gibt's Rucksäcke?
EIn Ranzen zu transportieren scheidet doch da eh aus. Stelle mir gerade vor, wenn da noch ein Körbchen drauf kommt 
Oder würdest du ein Bobber bauen mit einem Streetfighter Auspuff? 
Das passt einfach optisch nicht.


----------



## kc85 (3. Februar 2018)

Ich würde definitiv auch auf einen Rucksack setzen.

kc85


----------



## bastiyogi (3. Februar 2018)

MS1980 schrieb:


> na denn bin ich mal gespannt ...
> 
> in welche Ecke von Mc Pom radelt ihr denn?
> 
> war früher viel in der Rostocker Gegend (Doberan bis Kühlungsborn) oder Darß und auch mal Usedom beim Kumpel ...


Dein Kommentar habe ich voll übersehen.
Wir wohnen in Barth, und wie hier gern gesagt wird " das Tor zum Darß".


----------



## MS1980 (3. Februar 2018)

is nicht so schlimm ... 

da war ich noch nicht, hab 3 x ne Boddenrunde mit gemacht von Ribnitz aus startend, links rum ... war immer viel Wind bei euch da oben

Darß ist schon schön ... sind oft mit den Kids im Sommer in Dierhagen ... 

Komme selber aus Gnoien und meine Frau aus Kölzow ... da sind wir auch fast alle 3 Wochen, bei Oma und Opa mit den Kids ... 

gruß in die Heimat ... Marko


----------



## bastiyogi (3. Februar 2018)

MS1980 schrieb:


> is nicht so schlimm ...
> 
> da war ich noch nicht, hab 3 x ne Boddenrunde mit gemacht von Ribnitz aus startend, links rum ... war immer viel Wind bei euch da oben
> 
> ...



Das ja alles um die Ecke, ich komme eigentlich aus Tribsees und arbeite in Bad Sülze bei VW. In Gnoien bin ich auch öfter Mal bei Honda Vathje und Dettmannsdorf auch öfter Mal bei ner Schulfreundin meiner Frau.
Klein ist die Welt
MfG Basti


----------



## bastiyogi (10. Februar 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Oder ganz weglassen, der passt einfach gar nicht dazu! Wozu gibt's Rucksäcke?
> EIn Ranzen zu transportieren scheidet doch da eh aus. Stelle mir gerade vor, wenn da noch ein Körbchen drauf kommt
> Oder würdest du ein Bobber bauen mit einem Streetfighter Auspuff?
> Das passt einfach optisch nicht.



So mal wieder etwas weiter gekommen, Bleche sind dran ( Curana Clite)  und der Gepäckträger wurde gegen einen Xtreme Super Touring von Rose getauscht. 


 

 

 

 

 Die Kleine findet es super und mir gefällt es auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodijak (11. Februar 2018)

…


----------



## KIV (12. Februar 2018)

Mit dem Gepäckträger passt es schon besser und mit den Blechen wirkt es auch "kompletter" als vorher und nicht mehr ganz so "hochbeinig"...
Das Blech vorne kann man mit so nem Gummiteil verlängern, gibt's als Zubehör zB von SKS.
Der Rahmen hat auf jeden Fall optisches "Übergewicht" vorne. Da ist er massig, hinten filigraner. Beim Fahren wird man das nicht mehr sehen, also für mich nicht weiter schlimm. Ein anderer Sattel reißt da später vllt noch was raus.
Die Zugführung finde ich aber noch immer seltsam, siehe mein Posting oben...
Edith meint, dass der Schaltzug wohl wirklich da rum muss. Hier ist er lediglich kürzer: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-access-ws-grey-n-orange-652658
Bleibt noch die Verlegung der vorderen Bremse: Kannste da nicht zwischen Gabelkrone und Schutzblech durch..?


----------



## Hille2001 (16. Oktober 2018)

@bastiyogi 
hast du zufällig mal den Q Faktor der Kurbel gemessen mit dem 122,5er Innelager?
Ich frage weil ich wissen möchte ob ein 115er Innenlager bei mir passen würde mit dieser Kurbel


----------

